

Tell HN: someone hacked thesixtyone - rjett

In what appears to be an immature backlash from a disgruntled user, someone hacked thesixtyone. Although I agree thesixtyone's new design has adversely affected its usability, this was probably not the way to protest that fact. What do you guys think; is this a harmless form of protest or are there other more effective ways to express disgruntled feelings?<p>Edit: It looks like it has been taken down, but there was a page that had discordant noise with statements protesting the 'sucky' new design.
======
jacquesm
Well, of course this is not a harmless protest, all users of that site suffer
from this, and it does big time damage to that company.

I can't see in what way it has been 'hacked' (defaced?) though.

It doesn't matter what you change to a website, there will _always_ be a
portion of the users that dislikes it.

Some people simply don't like change some people simply like to be jerks and
will use any excuse.

The site belongs to the owners to do with as they please, it is not exactly a
community. Communities are different in the sense that I believe they belong
to the participants, not to whoever built it.

They get to reap the benefits, but you mess with communities at your peril if
you do not involve the users in the decision making process.

------
lostraven
HAH! That wasn't a hack, amigo. That was an actual song by an actual T61
artist who was protesting the new design. When a song is popular, it gets
pushed to the "front page." All the people protesting T61 voted for the song
to get it to post front and center. Nothing was hacked. The listeners and
artists worked together using the system to create that result. Boooo hiss on
the misreporting.

